# IPOD Nano & Touch



## Suchel (Jul 12, 2012)

I have an IPOD Nano 1st generation on my Vista desktop computer. The music I have o
n that IPOD is songs I have purchased through ITUNES. I also have an IPOD Touch on my Windows 7 laptop. The music I have on the Touch is the same previous mentioned music I have purchased through ITUNES plus music I have imported from my CDS. Both IPODS have the same Apple Account. When I try to connect the Touch to the desktop pc, it wants to sync my Touch with the Nano music & wipe out the CDS I have spent hours putting on the Touch. My question is: Is there a way I can sync my Touch IPOD with my ITUNES music & cd music to my Nano IPOD that only has the purchased ITUNES music.
My husband will be taking the laptop with him when he goes south to work & I'll be stuck with the desktop pc, that wants to wipe out my cds.
Thanks for any help!:thanx: Suchel


----------

